# Help with Evic AIO and Ultimo tank



## SparMan (8/1/17)

Hi there!

I recently purchased the joyetech evic AIO, and after a short while ended up buying a joyetech ultimo tank because it was performing very poorly, even after trying two or three of the coils it came with. Although its been a lot better than before, after two or three days I still feel that I may be doing something wrong, as the flavour barely comes through, and there's often a burnt taste along with it. I'm using the MG clapton coil it comes with, and running it a 40W (any higher and it always burns) in the mode with the clock and power setting.

Not sure if something's wrong in the settings of the device, or what, and I was hoping someone could help me.

Kyle


----------



## Schnappie (8/1/17)

Hi there

I have found the ultimo suffers badly from an airlock problem, with both the ceramic and the clapton coils.

What you can do is just twist the topcap of the tank till u see bubbles come out and then vape like that. It is a pain in the bum because then the tank leaks a bit. One thing you can also try, which I didnt yet is by only priming the coil in the wicking holes, not down the middle of the coil, fill up your tank and let it soak for 10 min or so. Then work your way up from 20watts till you find your sweet spot. As soon as you taste the flavour fading open the topcap a little to see if bubbles appear from the coil juice holes

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SparMan (9/1/17)

Hi Schnappie, thanks for your reply.

I tried this, and it's improved somewhat in terms of the burning but the level of flavour I was hoping for is still not there, the leaking is a bit much and now it bubbles and spits a fair amount. Quite a nuisance that one would have to do something like that to get what is expected out of a product.

Anyway, thanks again for your help.


----------



## Jos (10/1/17)

Check that all the o-rings are still in tact and not torn - if it doesn't seal properly there would be no vacuum and thus no juice fed into the coil.

Also check that the coil is screwed in properly - the o-ring on the coil is rather thick and it requires a bit of effort to ensure that it is screwed all the way down.

I have been using the Ultimo with both the Claptons and Ceramic coils and have not had any airlock issues.


----------

